
Pentagram, Amazon of banking or how to switch banks like napkins - sharkov007
http://pentagraminsider.com/
======
QuinnyPig
Yes, I trust a bank that can't properly spell "launching."

When you're trying to get into financial transactions, details matter.

------
Finnucane
Their website could use a Netflix of copyediting.

